
NE555 - Single Timer - ionela
http://dev.emcelettronica.com/ne555-single-timer
======
ionela
The NE555 (datasheet) is a stable controller which includes 23 transistors, 2
diodes and 16 resistors. LM555/NE555/SA555 was called The IC Time Machine.

